# Chocolate Tasting Club



## aguynamedrobert (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
Just wanted to give everyone a heads up for the new Chocolate Tasting Club through chocolateguild.com.  If you are looking to taste some of the worlds finest chocolate bars from around the world and discuss these bars with other chocolate lovers then come join us....I will be selecting 3-4 bars every month to evaluate and taste and then we will call discuss those bars together.  There is a link on the main page of Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base to get more info...Hope to see some of you there...

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------

